# Anyone have experience with Nutro Ultra?



## SatArch (Jul 14, 2013)

Bringing home puppy in two weeks. Talked to the breeder and she is weaning the puppies on Iams. When looking at the ingredients the first three are...."Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal...." I've been doing research and we all know what chicken by-product is and corn is just as hard for dogs to digest as it is humans. 

I know I will gradually have to switch his food over but I'm very much interested in Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy. I spoke to a Nutro rep who has nothing but great things to say about the brand but that is also their job. 

Does anyone have any experience (positive/negative) with this brand or know of a comparable brand. Looking to spend no more than 45-50 for a 30lb. bag. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I used to feed Nutro Ultra to my Jacks....  

Or actually both Danny and Jacks ate the food... I switched Jacks off to other kibbles (primarily Merrick, but now feeding half/half mix of Nutrisource and Pro Plan) because I found he gained too much weight on the food. 

Couple notes here - it is a good priced food for the quality, it's available in most stores, the dogs LOVE the food, and they never had any digestive issues while eating the food. 

Check the back of the bag too - I believe that Nutro was getting away from corn content in their food, but their large breed adult definitely had corn in it. When I fed Ultra, I moved away from the LB formulas for that reason. 

Good luck with the new pup<:


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I currently using a line from this brand with my pup. It's called Nutro Natural Choice for young adult. He's 8 months and has a very sensitive stomach. This is the only food where he actually has nice stool from it. We tried Pro Plan, Blue Buffalo, and both gave him diarrhea. I'm happy with Nutro and the type of ingredients in it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the Earthborn foods


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been using Nutro Adult for 5 years. I pay 51.99 from Chewy.com and I have auto-delivery. 

Where are you in NJ? Good Luck with your new baby!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

All 3 of my girls have been on Nutro Ultra LBP. My first golden was on it all her life, until we put her down at almost 17. My 7 year old and my 3 year old were on it from puppyhood until just recently (April) when we discovered my 7 year old had an issue with chicken. I like it because it had 3 sources of protein, chicken, lamb and salmon, so they were getting a variety of meats.


----------



## SatArch (Jul 14, 2013)

Bob Dylan said:


> I have been using Nutro Adult for 5 years. I pay 51.99 from Chewy.com and I have auto-delivery.
> 
> Where are you in NJ? Good Luck with your new baby!


South Jersey, Cherry Hill. Thank you will definitely check out chewy.com!


----------



## SatArch (Jul 14, 2013)

Is a grain free variety something I should be interested in right off the bat?


----------



## TheBradyBunch (Apr 11, 2013)

Roushbabe said:


> I currently using a line from this brand with my pup. It's called Nutro Natural Choice for young adult. He's 8 months and has a very sensitive stomach. This is the only food where he actually has nice stool from it. We tried Pro Plan, Blue Buffalo, and both gave him diarrhea. I'm happy with Nutro and the type of ingredients in it.


We went through the same thing with Brady. Wellness, Blue Buffalo, and Pro Plan gave him terrible tummy trouble, but Natural Choice young adult had worked wonders in the few weeks we've been using it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

SatArch said:


> Is a grain free variety something I should be interested in right off the bat?


My personal opinion is no. I would only feed grain-free if there is a medical need. It seems like a lot of young puppies find the grain free foods too rich when they are very little. If it is something you would like to feed, I would wait until the puppy is older.

If the puppies were weaned on Iams, I would not switch the puppy over to something new as soon as you get him home. He has left the only home he has ever known, and that is stressful, adding a new food right away adds to that stress and can lead to messy tummy troubles. I would feed whatever the breeder had him on for the first few weeks, and then gradually switch over.


----------



## SatArch (Jul 14, 2013)

Millie'sMom said:


> My personal opinion is no. I would only feed grain-free if there is a medical need. It seems like a lot of young puppies find the grain free foods too rich when they are very little. If it is something you would like to feed, I would wait until the puppy is older.
> 
> If the puppies were weaned on Iams, I would not switch the puppy over to something new as soon as you get him home. He has left the only home he has ever known, and that is stressful, adding a new food right away adds to that stress and can lead to messy tummy troubles. I would feed whatever the breeder had him on for the first few weeks, and then gradually switch over.


Absolutely agree, thanks so much! I want him to get settled and start to feel ok in his new home before I think of introducing him to new food and switching him over.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I, also, agree about keeping your puppy on its current food for a bit after you bring him home.

Grain-free foods may or may not be "rich" - whatever meaning that is supposed to have. Richness, IMO, comes from the percentages of protein and fat plus the number and type of ingredients. For example, Innova has grains but is considered quite rich by some people. On the other hand, Natural Balance grain-free limited ingredients formulas are low in protein, fats and ingredients and are not rich at all.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

As a new puppy owner, I would recommend watching this video before picking any pet food. Dr. Karen Becker is awesome and her website has a lot of great useful information.


----------

